
N95 Respirator vs. Medical Masks for Preventing Influenza Among Health Personnel - prostheticvamp
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2749214
======
prostheticvamp
I’m not posting this study because I find it immensely useful, but because I
feel confident someone else will post it soon enough and it deserves
caveating:

1\. Health care staff using N95s self report lower compliance. Which of course
they do, because N95 is uncomfortable (I expect many incoming posts about how
N95s are dandy.)

2\. N95s only work when appropriately fit. They are rarely that. So where this
trial fails to find superiority, it’s worth noting that what it shows is “N95s
as often used - that is, incorrectly - are no better than surgical masks.”
Which, sure, yes, could’ve told you that.

